# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Hnde und Fsse an kalten Tagen

## _clemens

hi, 

fahren im november noch nach Dnemark, bin bisher an kalten Tag kaum gefahren ...

irgendwelche empfehlungen fr die hnde, wo man noch etwas gefhl hat?
fsse, doppelt mit neosocken?

wr nett, wenn ihr mir ein paart tips gebt.

gruss,
clemens

----------


## methusalem

Hi,

Handschuhe Fustlinge mit offener Handflche, Schuhe Ascan Titan 7mm: bombenwarm.

Greetz,
A.

----------


## thecrazychicken.net

Ich kann Atan-Schuhe sehr empfehlen. In der richtigen Dicke halten die auch warm. Durch die Latexsohle hat man aber trotzdem ein gute Boardgefhl.

----------


## Cpt.Iglo

hi,
ich bevorzuge die geschlossenen fustlinge von pryde, sind nicht so praktisch wie die offenen aber wrmer und die ascan titan 7mm. 
best regards

----------


## Reinhard

Hallo,
wohne in DK und surfen den winter durch: 
Anzug: 6mm Wellenreitanzug mit Kaputze (zb Xcell oder Rip Curl F-bomb)
Schuhe: Atan 6,5mm Hotmistral - die wrmesten, die ich kenne
Bisher gehts ohne Handschuhe, aber so langsam wirds kalt. Und da sollte man dann doch die Finger warm halten: DaKine Wintermitts Handschuhe - geschlossen. Das sind bisher die einzigen, die ich kenne, mit denen man nicht nach 10min dicke Arme hat. Offene Handschuhe habe ich frher gehabt, aber dass geht nicht bei unter 8Grad, meine ich.

generel: eingebaute kaputze hilft sehr viel gegen Abkhlung. Wenn der Anzug sehr wanr ist (6mm) dann vertragen die Hnde auch ein bisschen mehr. Die Atanschuhe sich super warm und super weich.

----------


## _clemens

cool, dank euch, das hilft mir ein ordentliches stck weiter.

(insbesondere nach dem es jetzt soweit ist, dass die finger in den bisherigen handschuhen leiden. hab heute beim surfen ab und an tee drbergekippt. allerdings hatten sie auch nicht viel zu tun, da der wind nicht so gut war wie angesagt)

----------


## methusalem

Was auch prima ist, sind diese kleinen Wrmepads, dies (fr paar Cent) zu kaufen gibt. Die Dinger werden vorher gekocht, bei Bedarf drckst du dann drauf und die Teile geben die Wrme wieder ab....
Astrein gegen Eisfinger!

----------


## _clemens

hab auf anhieb nur Dakine COLD WATER NEO MITT Surf- / Kitehandschuhe

das sind nicht die wintermetts? wenn nein, wo kann ich diese finden?

dank euch.

----------


## Howie

Ion Strike Series 5/4 + Pro Limit Unterzieher mit Kapuze + Neilpryde Pro Hood + Fustlinge mit offener handflche ( Davor immer Vileda Kchenhandschuhe ) + Ion Ballistic Boots 6/5 .... Reicht bis das Wasser gefriert  :Wink:

----------


## _clemens

auch auf die gefahr, dass ich nerve: ascan icehawk (6mm) gibts fr 200 steine

irgendjemand erfahrung damit?

----------


## brewcrew

bei dem icehawk stimm das preisleistungsverhltnis auf jeden fall, du solltest dir aber im klaren darber sein das er den 6mm highend produkten von o'neill, prolimit, xcell etc. nicht wirklich das wasser reichen kann.
in kombination mit nem hooded monoshort bist du aber schon dicht dran....

----------


## Reinhard

"hab auf anhieb nur Dakine COLD WATER NEO MITT Surf- / Kitehandschuhe" - so heissen die richtig. 

Habe sie gestern in Sdschweden bei 9C Wasser und 3C Lufttemperatur benutzt und dass ging gut. 

Spare auf keinen Fall beim Anzug und pass auf, dass der wirklich gut passt. Sonst frierst du trotzdem. Also, anprobieren und nicht onlinekaufen. Habei in DK 320 Euro fr den XCEL bezahlt und wrde den sofort wiederkaufen. Ein guter NP osw. kostet nicht weniger und ist in der Qualitt und Haltbarkeit nicht vergleichbar. Bei meinem NP5000 543 waren die Nahtversieglungen nach 2 Jahren an vielen Stellen gerissen und damit war das kein warmer Anzug mehr. Und Kleben hat nicht viel gebracht. Das Ding war brigens teurer.

----------


## _clemens

werd ich auf jeden fall bercksichtigen.

thx

----------

